# Crayfish



## Atolon (Jan 10, 2011)

I got a friend that has a few crayfish he can give me. Is my betta compatible?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

No way! He will kill your Betta with his pincers.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Crayfish hunt fish and eat them (to my knowledge) So I'd say not. However if you get a 10 gallon I hear they're pretty cool to keep solo! =]


----------



## Atolon (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know, before I got one.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Depending on the species it usually won't kill him, but could harm him and ip of his fins/scales. Crayfish make great pets solo though! You should get one. They are always rearranging their territory!:lol:


----------



## Atolon (Jan 10, 2011)

How 'bought putting one in a 1/2 tank?


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Like a divided tank or a half gallon?


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I think he means 1/2 gallon...

I don't know much about crayfish, but I'm pretty sure the minimum is either 2.5 or 10 gallons.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Most crayfish need a minimum of 10 gallons and a few species need 20 gallon+ They grow to about 4-5 inches, and wouldn't be happy in a small tank.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

shinybetta said:


> Most crayfish need a minimum of 10 gallons and a few species need 20 gallon+ They grow to about 4-5 inches, and wouldn't be happy in a small tank.


This ^^

Part of the fun is watching aquatic pets react to their environment. A crayfish in a 1 gallon would be similiar to a betta. Sure they will live many years if given proper care but in each case they really are limited in terms of acting like a fish or crayfish as all they can really do in a 1 is just ... "chill"


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

The crayfish is not compatible with a betta. As a kid, I used to keep crayfish as pets that I caught in my backyard. I fed them minnows that I also caught if that answers your question.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Crayfish are great because they'll keep your tank really clean... of everything, including other fish! I found this out the hard way, when I got a two gallon aquarium for my oldest daughter (who was a toddler at the time).

We got two gold fish and a tiny crayfish (to clean up after the goldfish). The next day, my daughter says, "Where did the fishes go?" I looked in the tank and told her the fish had gone on vacation.... permanent vacation... 0_0


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How sad! lol


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend slow or long finned fish together with crays. They're instinct drives them to catch whatever comes near their cave/hideout/mouth. I used to have 5 species/types.

Some crays, like red claws that is said can grow over 12" (body only) are more docile if they've never tasted fish before they reach 6". They're more aggressive when young/small. I once kept 6" crays with live bearers, barbs and angelfish and they would let the fish "clean" them. But once they've tasted flesh (they weren't fed during the 2 days while I was away)- that's it, no more community.

Other species are more aggressive and will always hunt. In fact some individuals would only eat fresh fish or starve to death (caught from the wild - IME).

Tank size should be at least 4x body length, hiding places (specially if there's more than one cray) and pumps. Small 1/2 - 1g tanks aren't suitable for adult crays (small species grow to 4 - 5" body only). Some like to climb, so lids should be used (they can climb up air line tubes or even aquarium seals). I suggest water filled only 2/3 of tank because once they're out of the water, they often would stop climbing (not always).


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

indjo,

Thank you for that informative post! 
Wish I knew all that 25 years ago, lol!


----------

